# torn acl



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

well on the first day of my season i was just cruisingdown a trail decided to pop of alittle roller. when i landed i felt a pop in my knee and pain instantly. low and behold i found out i had a torn acl after walking around at work on it for a week and half. i go back to the specialist on monday to see how bad it accually is and if i deffinatly need surgery. has anyone else torn their acl and what type of recovery time and how was your knee after the injury. i already know if i need surgery im out for the season so im basically focusing on getting ready for surfing in the summer right now


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

well if they haven't already done an MRI I bet they will be. If it is fully torn you are looking at 4 months minimum to start returning to activity and typically 6- 12 months to fully get back. Month 3-4 is the crucial month. You will feel fine but that is the worst time to return to an athletic activity and is when most people reinjure there ACL. You will probably be given 4 options. No Repair, which is rehab and a brace; Patela graft, which is where they take part of the patela Tendon and graft it into where your ACL was; Hamstring graft, where they take part of your hamstring; Cadaver graft, some dead soul gives up part of their tendons or ligaments to remake your ACL with. I recommend going online and researching these options before going to the doctor's office. 

The last time that I had a knee done it was the cadaver and I was off crutches in 2-3 days in a walking brace. I had the knee down on the 10th of November and had my first ride around the 24th of Feb. While wearing a Athletic ACL brace. I had 2 1/2 runs and called it a day that first day on only groomers. This was after working hard every day at the rehab exercises which is what you should do to. By the end of march I was riding blacks and doing "very" small jumps. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Just one note is if you have other damage to cartilage or miniscus the time frame could increase. Especially the time frame on crutches which could cause more atrophy in your leg muscles which would require more rehab and a longer time frame then what I probably gave you.


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for the info. i have already been online researching and i just wanted to get some answers from some people that have had the injury not just a medical website. i have already had an mri and have been sized for an acl brace. i go back to the specialist on monday with my mri's to see how bad it really is. they wanted to get the brace for me so i can start walking without the crutches. So i dont think its real bad but then again the doctors keep mentioning surgery too so i just have to wait and see. another good thing is i was able to walk on it so i know its not completely torn. i had been walking and working on it for about a week and a half after the injury before i went to the doctor. thanks again though for the input

edit: this knee has been a problem for me since i was young when i tore the menicous almost in half and it has pretty much been repeatedly injuried year after year. i dont think the cartilage/menicous is damaged i know what that feels like but i do prolly have another bruised bone in there also like was the case last season


----------



## pmetz (Sep 15, 2010)

Good luck with everything. 
I have been down that road. I tore mine and some other stuff about 6 years ago from a big wipeout while surfing in cape hatteras. I got the cadaver graft and was on crutches for about 3 weeks, but was healed up and running again in six months after P.T. After it initially happened I was able to walk on it and run after the swelling went down, but used a brace I was prescribed. During surgery however they discovered that the ACL was gone, and there was alot more that needed to be fixed (MRI wasn't showing a good picture I guess at first). 
I would say talk to your docs and if you can go to surgeon that deals in sports medicine, they have the best advice on routes to take. If you don't have the surgery, have them prescribe you a custom knee brace that the insurance can cover (they are expensive). I surfed in a DonJoy Defiance brace with no problems and it is made for the ACL (alot of athletes wear them)and it will save the knee. Also, work it out alot swimming and building the muscles that support the knee. Once again good luck.


----------



## tim1176 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just tore mine the day after xmas. Last run of the day, it had recently started snowing hard and I scrubbed too much speed on the last jump and knuckled, my knee then buckled and I heard the pop. Crazy thing is it wasn't even a big jump, 20 feet tops.....

Other than the initial injury I've had no pain and have been able to walk pretty well. I start physical therapy this week and will have surgery next month. Totally blows that my season is over, but I'm feeling prertty lucky that I'm in no pain and didnt do any damage to my MCL or meniscus.

gjsnowboarder - sounds like putting in the time doing rehab truly does pay off huh? You had the surgery in early November and were out riding again by late February? If so, that's good to hear because I was not looking forward to having my summer mountain bike season ruined too......


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

tim1176 said:


> I just tore mine the day after xmas. Last run of the day, it had recently started snowing hard and I scrubbed too much speed on the last jump and knuckled, my knee then buckled and I heard the pop. Crazy thing is it wasn't even a big jump, 20 feet tops.....
> 
> Other than the initial injury I've had no pain and have been able to walk pretty well. I start physical therapy this week and will have surgery next month. Totally blows that my season is over, but I'm feeling prertty lucky that I'm in no pain and didnt do any damage to my MCL or meniscus.
> 
> gjsnowboarder - sounds like putting in the time doing rehab truly does pay off huh? You had the surgery in early November and were out riding again by late February? If so, that's good to hear because I was not looking forward to having my summer mountain bike season ruined too......


Rehab works like a charm. Just pay attention to your body. I know for biking I started off real hesitant like. Whent to mallets, and easier trails to start off with before getting back into clipping in. I didn't wear a knee brace for biking, but i did for snowboarding the end of that season. First day was one bunny hill run and two blues. just sliding easy turns nothing fancy. My legs felt weak after that third run so I called it quits. The next day out I matched it and was able to do a little bit more. No park that season and I definitely didn't do any jumping past five-ten feet with good landings(if it was a flat landing I wasn't doing it).


----------

